# Victory Arrow Sale



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

All prices are Manufacturer's Allowable Price (MAP) listings. *For Archery Talk member pricing you will have to shoot me a PM. *

*Shafts* 

Nano Force V6 350 $76.50

Nano Force V1 350 $153

VFV3 500 spine $75
VFV3 350 
VFV3 300 

VFV6 500 $55
VFV6 400 
VFV6 350 

VFV1 HV 350 $120

VX 22 HV V1 $125

VX 22 HV V5 $75

Xring HV V5 250 $75

Xring V5 350 $65

Xring V1 250 $115

Xring V1 350 $115

Xkiller V1 $153

*ARROWS *Size Fletched

Xbolt 22” 4" vanes $55

VF V1 X Killer 2” Blazers $158

VF V3 350 4” Vanes $85

VF V3 400 2” 

VF V3 500 2” 

VF V1 350 2” $105

VF V1 350 4” 

VF V6 350 2” $65

VF V6 400 2” 

VF V6 400 4” 

VF V6 350 4” 

VF V6 350 2” 

VF V3 PINK 350 2” $110

VF V3 PINK 400 2” 

VF V3 PINK 500 2”


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:ball:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all pms answered. :teeth:


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

bump for a great arrow:smile:


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Again, KUDOS!*

:thumbs_up Got the arrows today too! Can't thank you enough man! I'm gonna have to get down to jefferson and find a stand that'll hold yer arse! Headed out to cut'em to size here in a few.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

bump for a great person to deal with


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Updated List*

if you don't see it, I don't have it, sorry. 

*Shafts*
V1 350 - 
V3 500 - 
V6 400 - 

X-Ringer HV V1 250 -
X-Ringer V1 350 - 
X-Ringer V5 350 - 
X-Ringer V5 250 -

VX22 - HV V1 - 
VX22 HV V5 - 

Nanoforce V1 350 - 
Nanoforce V6 350 - 

X-Killer V1 -

*Arrows* 
V1 350 2" Blazers - 
V1 350 4" vanes - 

V3 350 4" - 
V3 400 2" - 
V3 500 2" - 

V6 350 2" - 
V6 350 4" - 

V6 400 2" - 
V6 400 4" - 

Pink Arrows (V3 with 2" blazers)
350 - 
400 - 
500 - 

X-Killers V1 2" blazers - 

X-bolt 22"s -


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

got my dozen today, super fast shipment! Thanks a lot!

Rob


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

29innovator70 said:


> got my dozen today, super fast shipment! Thanks a lot!
> 
> Rob


Thank you.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:rock:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pms answered


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ttt......


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pms answered.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

buy 11 dozen, get one dozen of equal or lesser value free with the purchase of a large fountain drink


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Come on, I know you guys got paid today.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

pms answered. :cocktail:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:smileinbox:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

okay, who else needs arrows?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave3:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

whats the most arrows you ever lost on a hunt? I lost 2 once.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> whats the most arrows you ever lost on a hunt? I lost 2 once.


Could be worse I suppose.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

anyone....


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's another bump for ya!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> Here's another bump for ya!


Thanks. :thumbs_up


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

too wet to hunt tonight...


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

finally cooling down. Bucks should be on the move.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Rut seems to have passed me by this year, seen little chasing. Go out in my garage last nite to get a beer though, nice buck and a doe standing 5 feet from my block in the yard at 35 yds away, it was well past legal light but I could see the buck well enough that I thought pretty hard about it for a second.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

bump for a great arrow guys give them a try, u will not be disappointed:thumbs_up


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Carbon Techs*

If they were comparable to the Cheetah's i'm shooting now i'd consider them. I shoot 400 spine 6.5 gpi.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

dhunt1 said:


> If they were comparable to the Cheetah's i'm shooting now i'd consider them. I shoot 400 spine 6.5 gpi.


Their 400 HV arrows are 6.1 gpi. The regulars are 8.1


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Arrows*

Thanks for checking on the Victory arrows. Mountain Archery had a 10% discount so i bought the Carbontech Cheetahs. I'm sure the Victory arrows are good also..maybe next time i'll give them a try.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

dhunt1 said:


> Thanks for checking on the Victory arrows. Mountain Archery had a 10% discount so i bought the Carbontech Cheetahs. I'm sure the Victory arrows are good also..maybe next time i'll give them a try.


thats cool.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*need paypal info*

see your pm ....


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

*Pm*

Pm sent to you!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bowman_77 said:


> Pm sent to you!


back at ya


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ask about the AT Christmas specials.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

happy new year :thumbs_up


----------



## MtnHighArchery (Nov 3, 2009)

Got the arrows yesterday. Thanks for the great deal and fast shipping!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

muleybowhunter said:


> Got the arrows yesterday. Thanks for the great deal and fast shipping!


thank you. :shade:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

I just ordered a doz. from Lancaster Archery litterally 10 min ago. That is just my luck.....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> I just ordered a doz. from Lancaster Archery litterally 10 min ago. That is just my luck.....


:sad:


----------



## slauncher (Feb 12, 2007)

*sent pm*

pm sent


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I also found a dozen V Force HV 400s.  Not previously listed.


----------



## ajbauer_458 (Aug 1, 2008)

Do you still have X-Ringer HV1 350's? Can you do Bohning X2's? Thanks!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

oh, and I got plenty of 300 spine V Force.


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Why the price discrepancy Skippy?

over on 3shoots your asking V1 HV350 - $90/dozen shipped 

on AT your asking VFV1 HV 350 $120


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

mojomaniac said:


> Why the price discrepancy Skippy?
> 
> over on 3shoots your asking V1 HV350 - $90/dozen shipped
> 
> on AT your asking VFV1 HV 350 $120



cause I was asked to *list *them on AT at dealer minimum, and I did. And then, one page 1, my listing says: "All prices are Manufacturer's Allowable Price (MAP) listings. For Archery Talk member pricing you will have to shoot me a PM." 

Oh, and its Slippy. Some other guy beat me to Skippy.


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Slippy Field said:


> cause I was asked to *list *them on AT at dealer minimum, and I did. And then, one page 1, my listing says: "All prices are Manufacturer's Allowable Price (MAP) listings. For Archery Talk member pricing you will have to shoot me a PM."
> 
> Oh, and its Slippy. Some other guy beat me to Skippy.


So its an in stock fire sale, after there gone will you still be (stocking) reselling Victory's.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

mojomaniac said:


> So its an in stock fire sale, after there gone will you still be (stocking) reselling Victory's.


once they are gone, I have no guarantee I can get more no sir.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

another pm sent Slippy.


Mojomaniac,
You shouldn't be bustin Slippy fields balls on giving guys a good price. He's an outstanding seller here.
If you have no intentions on buying from Slippy, keep your thoughts to yourself.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

oct71 said:


> another pm sent Slippy.
> 
> ....


In the mail bud. :darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

still have pinks x-ringers v-force, etc....


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

all orders of 3 dozen or more get a free pack of grim reaper broadheads while supplies last.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## kpk (Sep 28, 2009)

PM'd and bumped!


----------

